# MY TCC JOURNEY trying to create my prince/princess



## MillieTTC868

Hello everyone I know I haven't been posting on here for months due to family issues, my grandma back and forth in the hospital, school and so much...me and my DP been holding off TTC for a long time although we never went back to using contraception hoping in my heart it will happen..I never took my BBT or charted anything before but from my last AF 7/16 I've been keeping track of my temperature trying to see the difference of my Cm (tmi sorry). And forth on.. But below is what I have to far I do hope this month is the month I feel like I am my naps turn into long sleeps my bbs are hurting me right nearby my armpits

Cycle Days:30-31
AF Duration: 6days
Last Af 7/16-7/21
Ovulation Day 8/1 cd17

1dpo:no symptoms temperature was 97.7f
2dpo: was feeling very fatigue even if I ate something temperature took a major dip 96.9f
3dpo: was feeling very nauseated specially when I lift my head to fast in the morning temperature 96.9f
4dpo my temperature went back up 97.1f was feeling very irritable, my head felt like it wanted to explode,very moody one minute I was happy feeling good then a next I flip out over the littlest thing mainly from DP he acts dumb sometimes lol...that day like an hour or so after we Bd:sex: I started to spot lil brown and pink only when I wiped. Which is strange I never spotted in between cycles except for my first pregnancy which was in 2009. My shoulders was aching
5dpo: muscle pain abdominal pain, feeling a pressure temp. 96.9f
6dpo: very emotional all my pregnancy libido left the building temp.96.7
7dpo: I felt rather bloated nothing that I tried on seem to look right on me,had cramps and a slight pressure on my right side where my ovaries are, my whole body was aching me, my bbs started to hurt tingly feeling all around specially on the top slightly tough it just hurt temp. 97.6f
8dpo- Fatigue in the morning, feeling a fullness in my stomach stabbing pains in my breast,really hurts by my armpits feels like I did 1000 push I can't even do one,lower back major pains, similar to AF kind of. Headaches every 10mins Last for 30mins temp was 97.9f
9do: temp was 97.4f I was going through the motions this day I had hot flashes on and off my stomach was cramping so badly I kept running to the bathroom to see if anything was coming down. My bbs itself wasn't hurting that much but my nips felt like it was being pinch with a clothes pin when we bd it felt like something was blocking I can't explain

Today's symptoms 10dpo cd27: breast hurt I took an unexpected sleep from 12-6pm a whopping 6hours and I still felt like I want to sleep everything I eat taste like cardboard or like metal the feeling to throw up every now and then stomach feel full and really bloated I went to an interview today and wore a stomach belt and it feels so tight across my stomach it's hard to breathe temp is 97.1f I'm extra hungry today..waves of nausea taking over me.....


I know I wrote a lot I hope I can get some advice from ppl with the similar symptoms Af is due in 4-5 days PRAY IT DOESN'T SHOW UP fxx


----------



## xprincessx

welcome to babyandbump x


----------



## hakunamatata

Welcome to BnB!

https://pbr1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/annegeddesbears.jpg


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## MillieTTC868

Hello everyone


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## MillieTTC868

Thank you..I've become a BnB addict when it came down to tracking symptoms 

Today I'm 12dpo with a runny nose my eyes are burning me like if someone put black pepper in it. I'm very uncomfortable..getting Af like cramps on and on...then there's that's mysterious flutter in my tummy hmmmm hope it's lil tadpoles swimming down there tested yesterday got a BFN...&#55357;&#56875; Me and OH not on speaking terms which make this even more emotional for me


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome to BnB! :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## MillieTTC868

Thank you &#128522;this site really makes you feel so welcome..
Today I don't feel no pregnancy symptoms as much as I was before I took another dollar tree pt and BFN :( Af is due tomorrow but I dnt feel no symptoms for it usually ill get cramps 1day before but I feel fine I really pray it doesn't come my temp was 97.1 a dramatic from from yesterday which was 98.5 I was shock when I saw them digits I was feeling hot and had a cold that ended this morning this getting pregnant is driving me crazy I've tried letting nature takes it course she's taking rather long to put a lil bun in my oven but below is my few symptoms I've gotten today

13dpo symptoms : headache, cramps in my hips (possibly could be from Af coming) shoulder ache..

Very few huh?


----------



## MillieTTC868

Well ladies guess what AF is 2days late hopes up fingers really crossed it was due.yesterday at 14dpo but nothin Icudnt wait to poas bfn all 4times Ididnt use no fmu more like evening urine I slept nearly the whole day.... I'm only experiecing af cramps I keep runnin to the bathroom thinking something coming down but its just Cm real watery I thought Ipeed myself tmi sorry....oh I also have a lot of gas and a weird pain in my hips..help


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## MillieTTC868

Well Ladies its been 3days since I posted and guess what...no Af a whole five days late but I have had some slight spotting yesterday morning I definitely thought Af was here I cried and put on a pad abdominal cramps was very painful but to my surprise nothing was there I'm currently 35days in my cycle which makes it 18dpo..I really feel like I am pregnant symptoms is there my bbs are a lil more fuller and perkier I get a tugging sensation like something pulling on my stomach again lastnight I spotted again the only time this ever happen to me was during my first pregnancy back in 09 I didn't know I was pregnant until 3months and ended up losing it at 4months but from what I can remember of the pregnancy I was really nauseated during the night and I had major cramps til tears come out my eyes and my bbs was so sore my nipples couldn't even be touched I didn't temp for two days I didn't find any point in it was waiting for Af to arrive:witch: didn't show up...Testing in 2moredays if nothing doesn't show up by tonight or tomorrow.....,any advice ladies


----------



## MillieTTC868

Well after lasts month devastation of not being pregnant I took a break off of everything.. went on a much needed vacation to ease my mind and body of the stress I was putting on it. This month I decided to give it another try but not constantly symptom spotting just basic temp checking and by the looks of it I think everything went according to plan I ovulated when my calendar said I would I my temp seems to be elevated upto today. OH swears he fertilized an egg says he know when he breed lol and its good to believe in the unseen. He is so positive with everything it kinds of just makes me crazy cause I want to know I want to see my :bfp: and know its not just in my head or just symptoms of Af is approaching :wacko: my mind does go 9knots an hour below is my temps of what I gather this month I only started temping close to my fertile window 

9/7-96.9
9/8-? was very sick from an out of nowhere cold
9/9-97.8
9/10-98.6
9/11?
9/12-98.7
9/13-ovulation day 97.4 a big dip(does this mean something
9/14-98.6
9/15-? 
9/17-98.6
9/18-98.1
9/19-98.1
9/20-97.4
9/21-98.1

today im 8dpo took a pregnancy test with fmu at it came up Negative:cry: uuugh although I know its still kind of early but I just want to see that :bfp:..My ribs are hurting one minute I feel it in my right rib then I feel it on my left my breast doesn't feel tender just hurts underneath my armpits im just driving myself crazy.. 
Help me guys all welcome


----------

